# gonna do a tune upm this week on my 96 f250



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i have one question i dont know when this truck had its last tune up, if it ever had one now i know on the 351 in this truck the plugs tend to rust or get stuck in there what should i do spray them down with pb blaster first like a night or two b4 or should i buy some easy outs and if one breaks inside use the easy outs any info will be aprreciated .


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I soaked mine for 3-4 days first on my old 250, worked well. How long have they been in?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

soak them for days (like a week) without running the truck. out of the 8 plugs, i bet you still snap off 2 or 3 even after the soak. have a set of easy outs on hand. 

kroil is the best penetrating oil out there in my opinion.

i now remove the plugs on my truck at least once a year. not to replace them, but just to free them up and reapply some never-seize to prevent issues in the future. in fact, i think i'll do it this weekend. thanks for the reminder


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

FordFisherman;1300356 said:


> I soaked mine for 3-4 days first on my old 250, worked well. How long have they been in?


honestly i dont know if they ever been changed before i bought the truck used two years ago and never knew if they were changed before or not it only got 63thousand miles on it but there not covered and the rain and salt and snow get in there.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

USE motorcraft parts ONLY. No aftermarket companys allow on F250.


I never broke spark plugs on 351W in my former 95 F250. Only I can say it was hard to loose it.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

oh i am 100% using motorcraft parts thats all i belive in 

i called ford for a set of spark plug wires $95.00
so i called the local auto part store $60.00 thats a little better for motorcraft you would figure it would be the other way around but i guess not


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

snowplowpro;1300644 said:


> oh i am 100% using motorcraft parts thats all i belive in
> 
> i called ford for a set of spark plug wires $95.00
> so i called the local auto part store $60.00 thats a little better for motorcraft you would figure it would be the other way around but i guess not


I agree on that. We order though Rock Auto which pretty cheaper for motorcraft parts.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh man do I not miss those broken plugs. I had it happen on my 95 F250 with just over 50k miles when it was 5 years old. A ton of stress and sweat later and the remainder of the plug was out. I replaced that one and didn't try any others until a year later - same thing on the next one. I'd soak them for as long as you can if you aren't driving the truck. It rearlly, really sucks when they break.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

What? I have never broke off a plug in the head. Clean all the crud from around the plug threads. Blast gunk out with air gun. Spray thread area with PB Blaster 3-4 times over 8 hours and take them out. Gap new plugs, antiseeze on threads, heavy dielectric grease in all wire boots. Make sure you replace the fuel filter too. So you know it's been done. Make sure no wires will rub or touch hot surfaces. Wire ties are your friend. Buy a big pack of the 1/8 inch wide ones. They come in handy!


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I broke three off on my 96 F350. Luckily on two, the electrode came right out, and I could get an EZ out in. What happened was the shank on the plug rusted through. I dont know how they didnt shoot out.

One had the electrode break off, so I cranked it over, and shot that out, then EZ outed the rest haha.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

well now with this hurricane in nj coming i had to put it off will do it next week now rain weather s..ks


----------

